# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Uusien Scalojen takaosan korotus

## tkunnas

Mikäs möykky tuossa Scalan perässä (katossa) on?

http://jac.1g.fi/bussikuvat/20060101/IMG_8242.html

----------


## kuukanko

Scanian K-sarjalaisissa moottori on takana pystyasennossa ja sen takia matkustamon takaosassa lattia on varsin korkealla. K-sarjan alustalla olevien Scalojen takaosaan on tehty korotus, jotta matkustamossa ei lyö takana päätä kattoon. Ikkunalinja ei kuitenkaan ole normaalia korkeammalla, joten takapenkeillä ikkunan ylälaita on silmien alapuolella.

----------

